# Rolex 2021 Releases: Explorer, Updates, and Failed Predictions (again)



## Jetrider

The black version is somewhat more interesting...Gloss dial and the 3/4 hands are gone.


----------



## JustinMFrost

Jetrider said:


> The black version is somewhat more interesting...Gloss dial and the 3/4 hands are gone.
> View attachment 15812026


Half right. There's still a gloss lacquer dial in both white and black.

But also... Big news? Nope


----------



## jmariorebelo

Great to see the Explorer back to its right size, 36mm. But this....



> The fun part will be seeing if these references are anywhere near as popular as other Professional series Rolex models, and how difficult they'll be to acquire.


You and I have very different meanings of the word "fun".


----------



## JustinMFrost

jmariorebelo said:


> Great to see the Explorer back to its right size, 36mm. But this....
> 
> You and I have very different meanings of the word "fun".


LOL

Fair enough? Fun for those who are not scrambling to order.


----------



## JMVNYC

Im just happy to see the explorer ii didn’t make a major change. Had my eye on one for a while


----------



## bigclive2011

Personally speaking the 39mil was a very sweet size for me, and luckily enough my AD came up with the goods last year 👏🏻


----------



## saber333

I don’t understand - why are new Rolex releases hard to acquire? Can’t you just call and pre-order one today?
I’ve seen the rants, but always just scrolled past them...haha

I kind of understand like a cpl months after a release...maybe...but if you get your name in today, what’s the issue?

I told myself I’d never buy a Rolex...but dang, that explorer is calling my name with the fully lumed numerals and updated movement...


----------



## j1n

On one hand I'm extremely happy that they did not put a ceramic bezel on the explorer ii.

On the other hand I'm extremely disappointed that they barely made any major changes aesthetically.


----------



## JustinMFrost

bigclive2011 said:


> Personally speaking the 39mil was a very sweet size for me, and luckily enough my AD came up with the goods last year 👏🏻


I'm in the same boat, and picked up the Rhodium 39mm last year even though I've previously said i'd never own a Rolex.


----------



## JustinMFrost

j1n said:


> On one hand I'm extremely happy that they did not put a ceramic bezel on the explorer ii.
> 
> On the other hand I'm extremely disappointed that they barely made any major changes aesthetically.


Have to say that I agree with both points. I would have loved to see it come back down to 39 or 40mm at least.


----------



## JustinMFrost

saber333 said:


> I don't understand - why are new Rolex releases hard to acquire? Can't you just call and pre-order one today?
> I've seen the rants, but always just scrolled past them...haha
> 
> I kind of understand like a cpl months after a release...maybe...but if you get your name in today, what's the issue?
> 
> I told myself I'd never buy a Rolex...but dang, that explorer is calling my name with the fully lumed numerals and updated movement...


Quite simply, there are far more interested buyers than there are watches delivered to boutiques. If you've never bought from them before and want one of the new releases, good luck to you. The OP models from last year weren't too bad depending on the region you're in, but other steel models have long waits.


----------



## Jetrider

JustinMFrost said:


> Half right. There's still a gloss lacquer dial in both white and black.
> 
> But also... Big news? Nope


Ha, I'm losing it. don't know why I thought my 216570 had a matte dial...had to pull it out to double check ?‍♂


----------



## JustinMFrost

Jetrider said:


> Ha, I'm losing it. don't know why I thought my 216570 had a matte dial...had to pull it out to double check ?‍♂


LOL.... Fair enough. I think we can agree... It's basically the same watch with a new movement. changing part of the hands.... Don't think that cuts it ;-)

Meanwhile, more reporting on other brands coming in a few.


----------



## Cybotron

Quite boring with the Explorer II


----------



## Buschyfor3

Welp, that confirms the true reason why they retired the explorer dial layout on the 36mm Oyster Perpetual line at the end of 2019.


----------



## gangrel

Anyone else notice the size hole seems fairly entrenched now? DJ, OP, and Explorer are all 36; what is there between that and 41? Feels odd to me.

Altho perhaps not as odd as that two-tone Explorer. The leaf motif on the DJs is drawing some considerable consternation, but nothing like the two-tone Explorer. OK, that might also be that I agree it makes no sense. I think a two-tone OP 36 with certain of the lacquer dial colors might have been interesting, but two-tone just does not fit the Explorer IMO.


----------



## nickhorton

JustinMFrost said:


> Well here we go! Remember seeing all of those Instagram photoshop jobs of people betting the farm on a ceramic bezel Explorer II, the return of a Coke GMT, or anything else? Yeah, that (of course) didn't happen, as Rolex has unveiled its new releases moments ago. What did land, on the other hand, is still interesting in its own right, for those who are fond of the Crown. So let's get into it.
> 
> *Rolex Explorer 124270 and 124273*
> 
> 
> View attachment 15811973
> 
> 
> Simple and to the point, the Explorer update is primarily about the movement update to a 32-series caliber, in this case the new 3230, with all of the expected bells and whistles (Chronergy escapement, and longer 70-hour power reserve). Interestingly, the Explorer has also moved back to its original 36mm case size, after a stint at the 40mm case diameter mark. Much like any other Rolex change, this is bound to be triggering for some, but there's no fighting the will of Rolex. Clearly the smaller cases are selling well, as this comes on the heels of last year's deletion of the 39mm OP model range. The Explorer steel reference 124270 will list for $6,450, and the two-tone Rolesor reference 124273 is priced at $10,800 (both USD). The fun part will be seeing if these references are anywhere near as popular as other Professional series Rolex models, and how difficult they'll be to acquire.
> 
> *Rolex Explorer II 226570*
> *
> View attachment 15811983
> *
> 
> And then we have the Explorer II, where none of the internet's predictions came true. Yes, we all knew from the teaser videos with people spelunking into caves, showing a watch profile with a date magnifier, that a new Explorer II was coming, but this idea that Rolex is just going to throw a ceramic bezel on everything is one that makes me giggle every damned time. They did it for the Daytona, and they've done it for the rotating bezels, but it simply does not make aesthetic sense on the EXPII. Back to what was actually released, there's really not a lot to say here in comparison to the previous 42mm reference, aside from an updated caliber 3285, and the addition of the crown logo in the middle of the small "Swiss Made" text at 6 o'clock to mark the caliber change. The reference is still 42mm across, which was an easy size to retrofit the new caliber without much fuss. It will still be available in both white and black, with a list price of $8,550.
> 
> *Textured Dials and Bracelets
> View attachment 15811988
> View attachment 15811990
> *
> 
> What other news is there? Honestly not much at this point aside from some incremental changes. Yes, Batman has returned, as both Batman and Pepsi GMT-Master II references are back to being available on Oyster bracelets rather than just jubilee. Surprise surprise. There are also a couple of new Jubilee bracelet options that landed for the Sky-Dweller line, which may appeal to some.
> 
> What's a touch more interesting this year, is the use of new textured dial patterns in the Datejust 36 reference, referred to as Palm dials and Fluted dials. While the presentation was a bit vague, and even finding them on the website is tricky, there are three dial variants of each reference that can be had in either steel or two-tone configurations. The Palm dial is available in green, gold, and silver dial variants. The Fluted version can be had in blue, gold, and silver.
> 
> Lastly we'll give a nod to the Meteorite Daytona in white, yellow, and rose gold. Not because it's anything shockingly new, but simply on account of them being charming executions of the hard-to-acquire classic. That's all we have for now, but keep an eye out for more news as the week presses on.
> 
> *Learn More About the Rolex 2021 Releases Here*


I didnt love the green textured dial, but I for sure loved the Daytona's they released!


----------



## JustinMFrost

gangrel said:


> Anyone else notice the size hole seems fairly entrenched now? DJ, OP, and Explorer are all 36; what is there between that and 41? Feels odd to me.
> 
> Altho perhaps not as odd as that two-tone Explorer. The leaf motif on the DJs is drawing some considerable consternation, but nothing like the two-tone Explorer. OK, that might also be that I agree it makes no sense. I think a two-tone OP 36 with certain of the lacquer dial colors might have been interesting, but two-tone just does not fit the Explorer IMO.


I agree with you regarding the size gap. I actually asked Rolex about whether or not they have any data/research to back up this move away from the 39/40 case diameters, but to no avail (surprise surprise). I find the textured dials rather interesting. Also, the fluted dial, smooth bezel, on oystersteel in blue is kinda charming.

It was safe to expect noise over the Explorer two-tone. "What it was meant to be" died when they started making gold and two-tone Submariners, and they play is a tool watch with a slightly more dressy vibe. Rather than the OP, which would be a dressy watch with slightly more toolish specs. Haters gonna hate, as they say, but Rolex gonna Rolex.


----------



## dstfno

JustinMFrost said:


> I agree with you regarding the size gap. I actually asked Rolex about whether or not they have any data/research to back up this *move away from the 39/40 case diameters*, but to no avail (surprise surprise). I find the textured dials rather interesting. Also, the fluted dial, smooth bezel, on oystersteel in blue is kinda charming.


Aren't both the OP and DJ below 40mm? It's only in name they moved up to be >40mm.

In general, a typical Rolex release. Uninspiring and everybody's disappointed (although a boring release is always to be expected) but still we will see the new models selling online at a huge premium.


----------



## JustinMFrost

dstfno said:


> Aren't both the OP and DJ below 40mm? It's only in name they moved up to be >40mm.
> 
> In general, a typical Rolex release. Uninspiring and everybody's disappointed (although a boring release is always to be expected) but still we will see the new models selling online at a huge premium.


The observation is that rather than having a 39/40mm case option they've gone both up and down. Datejust is available in 36 and 41. With a 6 3/4 circumference wrist, the 36 is too small, and the 41 is too big. It seems based on a lot of talk with collectors that there are many of us that are in the same boat.

It's a very "typical" year for Rolex. If it ain't broke and people are lining up to buy it, don't "fix" it. I don't hate the new white gold Meteorite Daytona one bit, and I know many are happy to see that you can get the Oyster Bracelet on a steel GMT-Master II again. With some brands you've just got to accept the little victories when you get them


----------



## j1n

JustinMFrost said:


> View attachment 15812433


I'm also a big fan of these textured dials. But I will have to see one in person, on wrist to make my final verdict.


----------



## davidevo

j1n said:


> I'm also a big fan of these textured dials. But I will have to see one in person, on wrist to make my final verdict.


Agree very much on this! A blue DJ 36 with a smooth bezel and a textured dial sounds peachy AF!!


----------



## imaCoolRobot

You know what? Rolex should have gotten an old Sallatz polishing machine and given the hands some sharp edges... just to troll Seiko


----------



## dstfno

JustinMFrost said:


> The observation is that rather than having a 39/40mm case option they've gone both up and down. Datejust is available in 36 and 41. With a 6 3/4 circumference wrist, the 36 is too small, and the 41 is too big. It seems based on a lot of talk with collectors that there are many of us that are in the same boat.


But that is my point, the OP41 and DJ41 both measure below 40mm. The name doesn't represent the size in mm and they are exactly the size you seem to be asking for.


----------



## Dano14

JustinMFrost said:


> I agree with you regarding the size gap. I actually asked Rolex about whether or not they have any data/research to back up this move away from the 39/40 case diameters, but to no avail (surprise surprise). I find the textured dials rather interesting. Also, the fluted dial, smooth bezel, on oystersteel in blue is kinda charming.
> 
> It was safe to expect noise over the Explorer two-tone. "What it was meant to be" died when they started making gold and two-tone Submariners, and they play is a tool watch with a slightly more dressy vibe. Rather than the OP, which would be a dressy watch with slightly more toolish specs. Haters gonna hate, as they say, but Rolex gonna Rolex.
> View attachment 15812433


Textured blue looks interesting. Will be nice to see it in a video under different lighting conditions.


----------



## DenverBuff

Do I like them? Yup.

Can I afford them at MSRP? Sure.

Do I have any -and I mean _any_ - chance of buying one at an AD? Nope.

Not sure why anybody bothers with Rolex any more.


----------



## JustinMFrost

dstfno said:


> But that is my point, the OP41 and DJ41 both measure below 40mm. The name doesn't represent the size in mm and they are exactly the size you seem to be asking for.


As someone who has had a 36, has tried on the "41", and owns an OP39, the three sizes are very much a case of Goldilocks and The Three Bears. Only one is just right. I'm not making presumptions based on specs, but rather real-world observations from real-world experience. The 41 wears big and broad when compared to the 39.

I understand your point, and this is also why I'm the type that consistently argues against making purchase decisions based solely on specs (the "i cannot and will not wear anything larger than a 4Xmm case" crowd). I've had 44-45mm cases that fit me wonderfully, and 41 and 42mm cases (Nomos and Longines) that fit terribly.


----------



## JustinMFrost

Dano14 said:


> Textured blue looks interesting. Will be nice to see it in a video under different lighting conditions.


Once Toronto is back out of Lockdown I will have an appointment with Rolex and will follow up to this story with hands-on imagery & potentially video.


----------



## JustinMFrost

DenverBuff said:


> Do I like them? Yup.
> 
> Can I afford them at MSRP? Sure.
> 
> Do I have any -and I mean _any_ - chance of buying one at an AD? Nope.
> 
> Not sure why anybody bothers with Rolex any more.


The same can be said for countless luxury brands. The reality is that the engrained appreciation of the brand will never go away. I was always a "never Rolex" guy, for ages, but then I came across the Rhodium dial OP39, and it just rubbed me the right way. We like what we like, we don't what we don't. Rolex just has way more brand power than most to further secure that market-wide interest.


----------



## savetime

Happy to see they didn't change the Explorer II. Now if I can only find one to purchase near MSRP.


----------



## violetfloyd

I'm super stoked to see the Explorer back to 36mm. 39mm looked wrong and out of proportion. Though I have a small, six inch wrist so perhaps I'm biased. The two-tone looks awful though.


----------



## DenverBuff

JustinMFrost said:


> The same can be said for countless luxury brands. The reality is that the engrained appreciation of the brand will never go away. I was always a "never Rolex" guy, for ages, but then I came across the Rhodium dial OP39, and it just rubbed me the right way. We like what we like, we don't what we don't. Rolex just has way more brand power than most to further secure that market-wide interest.


The difference is that most luxury brands don't have hundreds of "authorized dealers" in shopping malls and standalone jewelry stores with ROLEX DEALER on the door and on the wall. . . with absolutely nothing to sell. I'm in Denver - there are 4 Rolex AD's within 50 miles of me. None of them has anything SS in stock. Well, nothing in SS you'd want to buy. It's the same everywhere else. In the meantime we are bombarded with print and TV ads for featuring Daytonas, Subs and DJ's. They might as well be featuring Willy Wonka Golden Tickets for sale. I mean, what exactly is the point? "Hey, you like that Submariner in the Masters Golf Tournament ad? Great! Get on the list at your local AD - you'll have one in your hands in 10 short years!".

I mean, I can buy a Ferrari or a Bentley in Denver this afternoon. A Rolex subby? I'll have it just in time for my funeral.

Nuts to that.


----------



## dtdomination

I bought into the hype and was almost certain the Explorer II was going to be radically changed... was shocked when it wasn't. I was upset at first, but now I'm pretty happy they didn't. Really love the simplicity with a bit of flair.


----------



## JustinMFrost

DenverBuff said:


> The difference is that most luxury brands don't have hundreds of "authorized dealers" in shopping malls and standalone jewelry stores with ROLEX DEALER on the door and on the wall. . . with absolutely nothing to sell. I'm in Denver - there are 4 Rolex AD's within 50 miles of me. None of them has anything SS in stock. Well, nothing in SS you'd want to buy. It's the same everywhere else. In the meantime we are bombarded with print and TV ads for featuring Daytonas, Subs and DJ's. They might as well be featuring Willy Wonka Golden Tickets for sale. I mean, what exactly is the point? "Hey, you like that Submariner in the Masters Golf Tournament ad? Great! Get on the list at your local AD - you'll have one in your hands in 10 short years!".
> 
> I mean, I can buy a Ferrari or a Bentley in Denver this afternoon. A Rolex subby? I'll have it just in time for my funeral.
> 
> Nuts to that.


It's the same game as Birkin bags from Hermes, or trying to buy an Enzo or other less pedestrian Ferrari model. Or worse, getting anything good from Patek or Richard Mille. The luxury game works when there's more supply than demand, and Rolex has quite frankly mastered this. The game won't change until the perceived clout changes, and Rolex has ensured that through all of their marketing and advertising, that clout will never change. Waitlists wouldn't exist if people didn't agree to get on them and wait. The same way that secondary market prices are what they are because again there's more demand than supply, and enough people are willing to spend over retail to get what they want.

It's a vicious cycle, you see. Rolex undersupplies. Waitlists begin. Preowned watch appears. Person with money says I'd rather pay more than sit waiting. Secondary market values rise. People see secondary market values rise. Said people get on waitlist in hopes of buying at retail. Watches bought at retail are flipped for profit because of secondary market.

And on and on and on we go, and it won't end until demand lowers or supply increases. Sadly I don't see that happening.


----------



## Sas0xatch

JustinMFrost said:


> Well here we go! Remember seeing all of those Instagram photoshop jobs of people betting the farm on a ceramic bezel Explorer II, the return of a Coke GMT, or anything else? Yeah, that (of course) didn't happen, as Rolex has unveiled its new releases moments ago. What did land, on the other hand, is still interesting in its own right, for those who are fond of the Crown. So let's get into it.
> 
> *Rolex Explorer 124270 and 124273*
> 
> 
> View attachment 15811973
> 
> 
> Simple and to the point, the Explorer update is primarily about the movement update to a 32-series caliber, in this case the new 3230, with all of the expected bells and whistles (Chronergy escapement, and longer 70-hour power reserve). Interestingly, the Explorer has also moved back to its original 36mm case size, after a stint at the 40mm case diameter mark. Much like any other Rolex change, this is bound to be triggering for some, but there's no fighting the will of Rolex. Clearly the smaller cases are selling well, as this comes on the heels of last year's deletion of the 39mm OP model range. The Explorer steel reference 124270 will list for $6,450, and the two-tone Rolesor reference 124273 is priced at $10,800 (both USD). The fun part will be seeing if these references are anywhere near as popular as other Professional series Rolex models, and how difficult they'll be to acquire.
> 
> *Rolex Explorer II 226570*
> *
> View attachment 15811983
> *
> 
> And then we have the Explorer II, where none of the internet's predictions came true. Yes, we all knew from the teaser videos with people spelunking into caves, showing a watch profile with a date magnifier, that a new Explorer II was coming, but this idea that Rolex is just going to throw a ceramic bezel on everything is one that makes me giggle every damned time. They did it for the Daytona, and they've done it for the rotating bezels, but it simply does not make aesthetic sense on the EXPII. Back to what was actually released, there's really not a lot to say here in comparison to the previous 42mm reference, aside from an updated caliber 3285, and the addition of the crown logo in the middle of the small "Swiss Made" text at 6 o'clock to mark the caliber change. The reference is still 42mm across, which was an easy size to retrofit the new caliber without much fuss. It will still be available in both white and black, with a list price of $8,550.
> 
> *Textured Dials and Bracelets
> View attachment 15811988
> View attachment 15811990
> *
> 
> What other news is there? Honestly not much at this point aside from some incremental changes. Yes, Batman has returned, as both Batman and Pepsi GMT-Master II references are back to being available on Oyster bracelets rather than just jubilee. Surprise surprise. There are also a couple of new Jubilee bracelet options that landed for the Sky-Dweller line, which may appeal to some.
> 
> What's a touch more interesting this year, is the use of new textured dial patterns in the Datejust 36 reference, referred to as Palm dials and Fluted dials. While the presentation was a bit vague, and even finding them on the website is tricky, there are three dial variants of each reference that can be had in either steel or two-tone configurations. The Palm dial is available in green, gold, and silver dial variants. The Fluted version can be had in blue, gold, and silver.
> 
> Lastly we'll give a nod to the Meteorite Daytona in white, yellow, and rose gold. Not because it's anything shockingly new, but simply on account of them being charming executions of the hard-to-acquire classic. That's all we have for now, but keep an eye out for more news as the week presses on.
> 
> *Learn More About the Rolex 2021 Releases Here*


Curious how the 36mm will do seeing as the popular vintage explorer is also 36mm


----------



## DenverBuff

JustinMFrost said:


> It's the same game as Birkin bags from Hermes, or trying to buy an Enzo or other less pedestrian Ferrari model. Or worse, getting anything good from Patek or Richard Mille. The luxury game works when there's more supply than demand, and Rolex has quite frankly mastered this. The game won't change until the perceived clout changes, and Rolex has ensured that through all of their marketing and advertising, that clout will never change. Waitlists wouldn't exist if people didn't agree to get on them and wait. The same way that secondary market prices are what they are because again there's more demand than supply, and enough people are willing to spend over retail to get what they want.
> 
> It's a vicious cycle, you see. Rolex undersupplies. Waitlists begin. Preowned watch appears. Person with money says I'd rather pay more than sit waiting. Secondary market values rise. People see secondary market values rise. Said people get on waitlist in hopes of buying at retail. Watches bought at retail are flipped for profit because of secondary market.
> 
> And on and on and on we go, and it won't end until demand lowers or supply increases. Sadly I don't see that happening.


Again, the difference is that Richard Mille, Hermes and Patek don't have authorized dealers in every major (and minor) town and shopping mall and don't mass-advertise products they can't sell you. Believe me, if Hermes was advertising Birkin bags during golf tournaments and awards shows and inviting people to "visit your local Hermes retailer!" , people would be whining the same we way do over Rolexes.

Actually, Denver (Highlands Ranch) has a very nice Ferrari and Bentley dealer - I could score a Ferrari after work if I had the funding.

This Rolex thing has been hashed out over and over and I'm not saying anything that hasn't been said before. But if Rolex wants to one of those _really exclusive_ watchmakers, then get the ADs out of my local mall and off Main Street and stop advertising photos of watches I cant buy. Advertise in those snooty high-end watch mags with all the other micro-Swiss outfits whose watches I'll never lay my hands on.


----------



## [email protected]

A brace of snoozers..............Zzzzzzzzzzzzz. The least they could do after 100 years is put some AR on their crystals!


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

The lack of 39mm makes me sad. Of course, I'm not in the market as I have a 39, but it's still little disappointing.


----------



## sigma812

JustinMFrost said:


> I agree with you regarding the size gap. I actually asked Rolex about whether or not they have any data/research to back up this move away from the 39/40 case diameters, but to no avail (surprise surprise). I find the textured dials rather interesting. Also, the fluted dial, smooth bezel, on oystersteel in blue is kinda charming.
> 
> It was safe to expect noise over the Explorer two-tone. "What it was meant to be" died when they started making gold and two-tone Submariners, and they play is a tool watch with a slightly more dressy vibe. Rather than the OP, which would be a dressy watch with slightly more toolish specs. Haters gonna hate, as they say, but Rolex gonna Rolex.
> View attachment 15812433


Curious about the blue fluted dial. Pics give it a Seiko vibe but in a not-good Seiko kinda way. The new dials make me think they want to play with GS but aren't in the same league with dial design. Like an old uncle who wants to dance with the young folk at a wedding - just can't pull it off.


----------



## Whatwatchwhichwatch

[email protected] said:


> A brace of snoozers..............Zzzzzzzzzzzzz. The least they could do after 100 years is put some AR on their crystals!


My brain had a slow moment and I thought you meant Augmented Reality.

That would be... different.


----------



## ProdigalGil

Explorer 50th anniversary. 70power reserve for explorer II? Not sizing down to 41mm, no ceramic bezel, no new green or any new dial full stop and the price went up by £300 quid to pretty much a £7k watch now. What? Bi metal steel gold explorer I and that is it. Explorer is still the dog of the collection.

This is good for explorer II fans, because why would the discontinued go up when the new model only have a movement change.

Super disappointed.
Its little brother however:


----------



## gameli

The return of the explorer I in 36mm is great, IMO. I hate the two tone explorer, but I don’t really like two tone watches in general.


----------



## Wyatt White

The 36mm Explorer is surprise, but a welcome one for sure. Also good to see a movement upgrade for the Explorer II. Everything else is kinda 'meh' for me.


----------



## wappinghigh

So boring...


----------



## dstfno

[email protected] said:


> A brace of snoozers..............Zzzzzzzzzzzzz. The least they could do after 100 years is put some AR on their crystals!


They are doing so for new references.


----------



## gverso

+ the updated caliber on the Explo36 makes it very desirable


----------



## JustinMFrost

DenverBuff said:


> Again, the difference is that Richard Mille, Hermes and Patek don't have authorized dealers in every major (and minor) town and shopping mall and don't mass-advertise products they can't sell you. Believe me, if Hermes was advertising Birkin bags during golf tournaments and awards shows and inviting people to "visit your local Hermes retailer!" , people would be whining the same we way do over Rolexes.
> 
> Actually, Denver (Highlands Ranch) has a very nice Ferrari and Bentley dealer - I could score a Ferrari after work if I had the funding.
> 
> This Rolex thing has been hashed out over and over and I'm not saying anything that hasn't been said before. But if Rolex wants to one of those _really exclusive_ watchmakers, then get the ADs out of my local mall and off Main Street and stop advertising photos of watches I cant buy. Advertise in those snooty high-end watch mags with all the other micro-Swiss outfits whose watches I'll never lay my hands on.


See, but that's not what Rolex wants. Volume. Volume volume volume, at a high quality level. They're not the same as the others, but they're playing the same game with scarcity that the others are, and it works. We can moan and groan all day long, but Rolex needs this large network both to maintain that mainstream presence, and to be able to offload the less desirable models as they see fit.

You're right, this is the same old conversation as ever when talking about Rolex. Rolex doesn't want to be anything other than what it is-one of the largest and most successful watch brands on the planet. You can't be "exclusive" when you produce 800,000(ish) watches a year.


----------



## JustinMFrost

sigma812 said:


> Curious about the blue fluted dial. Pics give it a Seiko vibe but in a not-good Seiko kinda way. The new dials make me think they want to play with GS but aren't in the same league with dial design. Like an old uncle who wants to dance with the young folk at a wedding - just can't pull it off.


Textured dials have always been a thing in the Datejust catalog, they just don't typically advertise them like this. Highly unlikely that Rolex even acknowledges GS as a competitor either. Two completely different buyers (aside from maybe a 0.001% of enthusiasts, who wouldn't shop new from AD in the first place).


----------



## JustinMFrost

ProdigalGil said:


> Explorer 50th anniversary. 70power reserve for explorer II? Not sizing down to 41mm, no ceramic bezel, no new green or any new dial full stop and the price went up by £300 quid to pretty much a £7k watch now. What? Bi metal steel gold explorer I and that is it. Explorer is still the dog of the collection.
> 
> This is good for explorer II fans, because why would the discontinued go up when the new model only have a movement change.
> 
> Super disappointed.
> Its little brother however:
> 
> View attachment 15813319
> 
> 
> View attachment 15813320


Frankly the offerings of both are quite sleepy. The BB Chrono is still a hockey puck on the wrist, even though they slimmed it from 14.9 to 14.4mm thickness. The Gold BB buyer is effectively the person walking into a boutique who buys into the sales pitch of "it's the sister company to Rolex! They're basically the same"....

Once again though this is an interesting conversation, as everyone wants big splashy new releases every year from every brand, regardless of whether or not that model of production is even remotely sustainable when making products that are meant to last for generations.


----------



## ProdigalGil

JustinMFrost said:


> Frankly the offerings of both are quite sleepy. The BB Chrono is still a hockey puck on the wrist, even though they slimmed it from 14.9 to 14.4mm thickness. The Gold BB buyer is effectively the person walking into a boutique who buys into the sales pitch of "it's the sister company to Rolex! They're basically the same"....
> 
> Once again though this is an interesting conversation, as everyone wants big splashy new releases every year from every brand, regardless of whether or not that model of production is even remotely sustainable when making products that are meant to last for generations.


I still haven't strated my Chrono journey yet as I collect GTM aworldtimer. In fact, I don't see any use of the actual function and still not quite appreciate the chrono sundial yet, I.e.,I'll rather have a moon phase,day, date, power reserve, for what goes in a subdial.

However, seeing a in-house chrono at a decent thickness as most 7705 are thick and at this price point, this is a great value prop to get into chrono.

I think this could be the piece that will be as popular as the Omega white dial 300M seamaster in 2020/2.

As for the green dial on a subtle gold, they said the similar thing about the Harrods edition. Look how popular that became.


----------



## nestorp11

I like the new releases, dont like I cant buy them.


----------



## Tclassen

Theres literally no difference between the 216570 and the 226570. The only difference I see is the: new movement, and the crown at 6 o'clock on the dial between "Swiss Made". However, there is the elimination of the "floating hands" on the black dial 226570, as it now has an all orange GMT hand. However, I do feel the 226570 is a complete and utter let down from Rolex. They could have done more to commemorate the Explorer 2's 50th anniversary, and the 226570 is a pathetic excuse for a replacement of the 216570. I will be sticking with my 216570 and expect that these will be much more loved, than the shameful new rendition of the Explorer 2.......


----------



## JustinMFrost

Tclassen said:


> Theres literally no difference between the 216570 and the 226570. The only difference I see is the: new movement, and the crown at 6 o'clock on the dial between "Swiss Made". However, there is the elimination of the "floating hands" on the black dial 226570, as it now has an all orange GMT hand. However, I do feel the 226570 is a complete and utter let down from Rolex. They could have done more to commemorate the Explorer 2's 50th anniversary, and the 226570 is a pathetic excuse for a replacement of the 216570. I will be sticking with my 216570 and expect that these will be much more loved, than the shameful new rendition of the Explorer 2.......


The counterpoint would be, there's absolutely nothing wrong with the 216570, so why make unnecessary changes. It got the updated caliber, which Rolex has been quite clear of their intent in putting it in the entire model range.

Think of it less as a "shameful new rendition", and more of a technical update.


----------



## Steeltown

1. I was bummed to see the Explorer 39mm discontinued. I wanted to buy a new one. Very hard to find. Not gonna pay gray super markup.
2. I was expecting something more from the Explorer 2’s 50th anniversary (green GMT hand, maybe?), but in retrospect, it’s not surprising that Rolex just updated the movement and made fine improvements. 
3. I have zero interest in the two-tone Explorer. Looks odd to me.
4. Tudor continues to make exciting, fun, and interesting new watches. The silver case Black Bay is clever and cool, and the new BB Chrono panda is fantastic. The reverse panda is very sharp, too. 
5. Omega had some nice releases, too, although they announced them before Watches & Wonders. The vintage Seamaster looks great.


----------



## terrasur

Cybotron said:


> Quite boring with the Explorer II


While a ceramic bezel would have looked the business, I don't think there was really ever a chance for that happening given the reasoning for a steel bezel in the first place. Ceramic just doesn't make sense for a mountaineering watch designed to get beaten to hell in sub-freezing temps.


----------



## Neiling

violetfloyd said:


> I'm super stoked to see the Explorer back to 36mm. 39mm looked wrong and out of proportion. Though I have a small, six inch wrist so perhaps I'm biased. The two-tone looks awful though.


Also looking forward to the 36mm with blue lume  Had a 39mm Explorer and I always felt that the dial was too big. The case was nice and was worn low on the wrist which I liked.


----------

